# Two more bachmann bashes



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Guys
Still having probs with photos so apologies if the following four are a bit iffy.Basically this is an upscaling of an Annie.Shortened smokebox,modified headlamp bracket,new stack,brake pipes,larger and wider cab out of styrene,wider walkways and a repaint which isn,t complete yet.Tender is shortened with flared sdes,hungry boards,new rear ladder and top mounted air tank.



















 
Second bash is an Indie,repainted and weathered,scratch built wooden cab,brass boiler bands.Tender has hungry boards,repaint and real coal load.







        









I've really enjoyed these two projects, what a great hobby this is.
Happy Easter to all
Bunny


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Z scale? (joking, they look very interesting I think, the photos just need to be larger.)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there some kinda picture there? Cant see it, dam glasses...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

He actually posted very nice pictures, just set them to display very small. 

Here they are:


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice bashes David! Very nice indeed! I like your cab mods and the proportions on the 10-wheeler look really good! I also like what you did with the tender! Please keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

can't work out what went wrong with pics,the only way I could get them to post was to open them in my web space and paste them.The images are 640x480 must be me being thick which is not unusual.More Bachmann upscaling under way which I will post later on, a bobber conversion into a short caboose with trucks from an indie tender and a long caboose with wider planking and made taller.Thanks for enlarging pics again Torby. 
Bunny


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very good job David


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, David...  It looks great as a short locomotive.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent work David.  I love the shortened 10 wheeler.  I'm going to mark this one.  Do you have any pre-painting pictures of the tender to better see what you did to the original?

Doc


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry Doc but the tender is a bash I did a couple of years ago,the loco was a disaster and later became the chassis for my SPNG 10 wheeler.From memory though the chassis was shortened by 2.5inches or there abouts and the body the same taking the cut from the front.A new front was made for the body adding a wooden footplate overlay. The flare sides were added from styrene,the joints filled and smoothed.the air tank is a plastic tube originally the packing for a long masonary drill with styrene bands and piping added.The new rear steps were made using styrene rod,hungry boards, a remounting of the speaker to face upwards and a coal load completed the job.Ihave searched my files but there are no more pics which shoe the build. 
regards 
Bunny


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

While you have them open on your web space, get the url, either from where you type it in, or by right clicking the picture and selecting properties. Highlight the url, hold the ctrl button and press C. 

Back in your posting, type [*img] (but leave out the *), hold the ctrl key and press V, then put [/*img] but leave out the *.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work David, 
Actually I particularly like the work done to the Indy. Thats really neat work. Nice cab, good proportions and detail. 

Keep it up, really nice to see work like this. 

David.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome job David!  These are a great inspiration for my upcoming Bachmann Annie bash.  Thanks for posting and keep up the good work.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

More photos to add to my loco bashing file. Nice work, David. Maybe it'll inspire me to get off my duff and finish my 10-wheeler.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Two 'attaboys' and an "oooohhh", for you, sir!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, I really like the shortened 10 wheeler.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent Neato David! The Regal   http://blueregal.angelfire.com/


----------

